# Old spud size



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe one of you guys have run across this before, I show up this morning at a local church to replace some Flushometers , Their maintenance guy had pulled off the old spuds and had these in floor mounted Urnials refinished , I go to our supplier and pick up 1 X 3/4 and 1 1/4 x 3/4 spuds...doesn't fit 1" won't tighten enough and the 1 1/4 is too big....hole is 1 5/8 supplier says must be an obsolete size...Oh great !.. can't wait to tell my customer tomorrow. Have ya seen it !!! Thanks .


----------



## Big easy (May 2, 2016)

I ran in to same problem was able to build up the. One inch with wide Teflon tape for temp fix


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope. Never seen it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

somewhere I have a bucket of old spuds, if I can remember where I will measure them up...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Get some Loctite red RTV adhesive, that will take care of it, guaranteed.


----------



## kwikplumbing (May 31, 2016)

No, never seen anything like this


----------

